# FC-303, etc, vs. ETA Top?



## ericcomposer72

Hello,

Question about calibers used in FC watches $500-$1,200 ish (apologies if I'm not being specific enough), particularly the FC-303

Would a movement like this be similar to an ETA Top-grade movement? What FC calibers would be at that level?

Thanks!


----------



## Bleedingblue

ericcomposer72 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Question about calibers used in FC watches $500-$1,200 ish (apologies if I'm not being specific enough), particularly the FC-303
> 
> Would a movement like this be similar to an ETA Top-grade movement? What FC calibers would be at that level?
> 
> Thanks!


The FC303 is based on the SW200-1 which is in turn a licensed copy of the ETA2824 with some minor improvements. See here:
Frederique Constant Caliber FC-303 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com

As for the grade, I would say that it is most likely equivalent to a standard or elabore grade than top. I'm basing that on this thread (quoted text below):
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/smoke-mirrors-part-1-eta-grades-explained-458060.html

Standard 
- adjusted in 2 positions: CH and 6H (click HERE for details on positional timekeeping terminology)
- average daily rate: +/- 12 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 30 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 20 seconds

Elaboré
- adjusted in 3 positions: CH, 6H, 9H
- average daily rate: +/- 7 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 20 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 15 seconds

Top
- adjusted in 5 positions: CH, FH, 6H, 9H, 3H
- average daily rate: +/- 4 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 15 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 10 seconds

Chronometre
- adjusted and timed per COSC specification (see above link under Standard) which is not much different from Top Grade

The grades have more to do with regulation and accuracy than decoration or quality. The difference between a top and standard is how much time someone spent regulating it. Any grade can run to chronometer standards but only a chronometer grade is tested to verify that it does. Hope this helps.


----------



## ericcomposer72

Thanks! Great info


----------



## CJ5000

MODEL
 MOVEMENT
 ACCURACY
 FC300, FC303, FC310
 BASE SW200
 -5 +15 SEC/DAY
 FC315, FC335
 BASE SW200
 -5 +15 SEC/DAY
 FC305, FC325, FC360, FC610, FC680, FC710
 BASE SW300
 -5 +10 SEC/DAY
 FC308
 BASE 2893
 -5 +10 SEC/DAY
 FC320 CHRONOMETER
 BASE SW200
 0 + 5 SEC/DAY
 FC392, FC393, FC395
 BASE SW500
 -5 +10 SEC/DAY
 FC435
 BASE UNITAS 6497
 0 +20 SEC/DAY
 FC700, FC735
 MANUFACTURE MAXIME
 -5 +10 SEC/DAY
 FC910, FC930, FC915, FC935
 HEART BEAT MANUFACTURE
 -5 +10 SEC/DAY
 FC980, FC985
 TOURBILLON MANUFACTURE
 0 + 5 SEC/DAY


----------

